# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Помогите с размещенной сетью

## D_4rt

Решил попробовать MITM. (Вроде как) создал сеть.  но на "netsh wlan start hosted network" отвечает "Не удалось запустить размещенную сеть. Группа или ресурс не находятся в нужном состоянии для выполнения требуемой операции." В интернете в основном читал про обновление/откат дров и перезапуск адаптера, но не помогло( Может кто подскажет? (Realtek RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCle Adapter)

----------

